# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  pdf آموزشی درباره کریستال ریپورت و vs 2005

## saeed_rezaei

دوستان سلام
تو اینترنت دنبال یه سری مطالب بودم که یهویی این این فایل  به چشم خورد. تو این فایل مباحثی مثل: 

CrystalReportViewer Object Model Tutorials 
ReportDocument Object Model Tutorials 
Data Connectivity Tutorials 
Other Tutorials 
Deployment Tutorials 
Migrating a Project that Uses Crystal Reports for Visual Studio 2005 
Performing a Silent Installation with a Windows Installer 
Crystal Reports Product Keycode and Registration Number 
Design Time Preview 
Formula Reference 
و خیلی موردهای دیگه هست با 591 صفحه و حجم تقریبی 2 مگابایت. چون حجمش بالا بود و چون اکثریت دوستان با dialup وصل می شن، به 6 پارت تقسیم کردم تا توی دونلود مشکلی نداشته باشن. 
امیدوارم به درد بخوره.

----------


## latif.jafari

سلام دوست عزیز
فایل های زیپ قابل دریافت نمی باشند چاره آن چیست؟ لطف نموده آن را به این آدرس ایمیل برایم بفرستید.   latif.jafari@gmai.com or l_4jafari@yahoo.com

----------


## شاپرک

مشکلی نداره ! من دانلود کردم .

----------


## saeed_rezaei

سلام دوستان. 
واسه دوستانی که اینجا مشکل دارن، فایلها رو روی یه هاست دیگه آپ می کنم.
اینجا جاداره از مسئولین فروم دهکده تشکر کنم که اجازه دادند، فایلهای فوق رو به صورت مجانی در قسمت Upload center قرار بدم. 
برای دریافت این فایلها نیاز به عضویت نیست. 

قسمت 1:
http://www.upload.dehcadeh.com/image...r1d54it7ib.zip
قسمت 2:
http://www.upload.dehcadeh.com/image...wi46vguy0s.zip
قسمت 3:
http://www.upload.dehcadeh.com/image...itech82n7t.zip

----------


## VB.NET2005

با تشکر میتونم منبع رو بپرسم ؟

----------


## saeed_rezaei

این پست مربوط به ماهها قبله. 
دقیقا یادم نمی یاد منبعش کجا بود.
اما یادمه اونروز داشتم توی سایت خود این شرکت کریستال ریپورت جستجو می کردم. bussines object بود اگه اشتباه نکنم.

----------


## shocraneh

با تشکر از منبع 
من در گزارشگیری خیلی مشکل دارم مثلا تو استفاده از پارامترها از همین منبع هم استفاده 
کردم اما ... 
خواهش می کنم یه پروژه برام بزارین  :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی: 
 Private Sub Button2_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button2.Click
        cmd.Connection = cn
        cmd.CommandText = " SELECT * FROM ostad "
        ds.Clear()
        da.SelectCommand = cmd
        da.SelectCommand.Connection = cn
        da.Fill(ds, "p")
        Dim rpt As New CrystalReport3
        'rpt.SetParameterValue("p1", TextBox1.Text.Trim)
        Dim myArrayList As ArrayList = New ArrayList()
        myArrayList.Add("Paris")
        myArrayList.Add("Tokyo")
        ' Dim myParameterFields As ParameterFields = myCrystalReportViewer.ParameterFieldInfo()
        ' Dim myParameterFields As ParameterFields = rpt.Parameter_p1
        Dim myParameterFields As ParameterFields = rpt.ParameterFields
        SetCurrentValuesForParameterField(myParameterField  s, myArrayList)
        rpt.SetDataSource(ds)
        Form1.CrystalReportViewer1.ReportSource = rpt
        Form1.CrystalReportViewer1.Zoom(100)
        Form1.Show()
    End Sub
    Private Sub SetCurrentValuesForParameterField(ByVal myParameterFields As ParameterFields, ByVal myArrayList As ArrayList)
        Dim currentParameterValues As ParameterValues = New ParameterValues()
        For Each submittedValue As Object In myArrayList
            Dim myParameterDiscreteValue As New ParameterDiscreteValue
            myParameterDiscreteValue.Value = submittedValue.ToString()
            currentParameterValues.Add(myParameterDiscreteValu  e)
        Next
        Dim myParameterField As ParameterField = myParameterFields("p2")
        myParameterField.CurrentValues = currentParameterValues
    End Sub

----------

